# Bridge rectifier



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a lionel train, the out side number is 8902, the internal number off from the body is 1001-3 8920-005, i just would like to know what type of bridge rectifier i would need to install on it so that i can get it to run with my Lionel power max plus pn 6-24253 transformer. I would buy the reversing unit, but right now with the small layout i have, I would be happy with it just going forward.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll jump in here with more questions than answers ... this "modern" Lionel stuff is not my forte ...

I'm implying from your comments that you have a 70's/80's Lionel loco that ran on true DC power, and you're trying to get it to run on more conventional AC power ??? If so, these thread from T-Man could help ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1799

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062580

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3843

I'm hoping T-Man steps in here to offer his expertise, rather than indirect comments from just me ...

TJ


----------



## bill81 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Lionel Train*

Just use a simple bridge rectifier. It will help you to run the train. The important is the capacitor. A large capacitor to filter the ripple 10,000 microfarad @ 35WVDC. Use a capacitor with this rating and you can run now your train.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, you don't need a capacitor with the bridge rectifier. Simply wire in a 4 amp bridge, AC inputs from the track pickups, DC outputs to the motor(s). Reverse the leads to the motor if it runs backwards.

Even easier, send me a PM and I'll make you a good deal on a reverse unit so you'll have full function for not much more than the price of the bridge rectifier.


----------

